# ou acheter un Ipad au meilleur prix ?



## spims (15 Décembre 2011)

La décision est prise, j'achète un Ipad. Pouvez vous me dire où je peux trouver le meilleur prix ?
Il y a quelques semaines, j'avais reçu mail de la F**C annonçant une remise de 10% en chèque cadeau, mais cette promo est terminée.
Savez vous si c'est régulièrement renouvelé ?

Merci


----------



## laf (18 Décembre 2011)

USA, refurb, déstockage anciens modèles boulanger, darty, occasion...


----------



## iToOuchFR (18 Décembre 2011)

Refurb.. Neuf garantie 1 an   Serieusement prend du neuf pour 30-50 ta du neuf


----------



## spims (18 Décembre 2011)

itiOuchFR, tu veux dire que pour la différence de prix, il vaut mieux prendre un neuf ?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Décembre 2011)

spims a dit:


> Savez vous si c'est régulièrement renouvelé ?


Sur la période nov - déc, je crois qu'elle a eu lieu deux fois.
Peut être qch en janvier, pdt les soldes ? (non pas qu'Apple solde quoi que ça soit, mais peut que la Fnouc refera sa promo)


----------



## spims (18 Décembre 2011)

oui, j'ai loupé la fenêtre tir en nov, dec, grrrrrrrrr et maintenant que j'ai super envie d'un Ipad, je vais le payer le prix fort . Quel nul je fais.


----------



## terodrel (18 Décembre 2011)

tout les produits apple, tu les payes au prix fort ^^


----------



## spims (18 Décembre 2011)

oui mais là y avait moyen d'avoir 10%


----------



## macbookeur75 (18 Décembre 2011)

Je t'ai envoye un mp


----------



## chafpa (18 Décembre 2011)

spims a dit:


> Il y a quelques semaines, j'avais reçu mail de la F**C annonçant une remise de 10% en chèque cadeau, mais cette promo est terminée.
> Savez vous si c'est régulièrement renouvelé ?


Je confirme, 2 week-ends au moment des fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## pgmUR (19 Décembre 2011)

spims a dit:


> oui mais là y avait moyen d'avoir 10%



Fnac,remise de 5%,apres il existe certaines societes ou tu peux beneficier d une remise de 8% en tant que salarie.

Les produits Apple ne sont pas compatibles avec l offre FNAC,10 &#8364; offerts par tranche de 100 &#8364;,dixit vendeur Fnac de Rosny lorsque j aichete le mien debut Decembre.


----------



## chafpa (19 Décembre 2011)

pgmUR a dit:


> Fnac,remise de 5%


Bizarre car la Fnac en ligne n'applique, aujourd'hui, aucune remise adhérent sur les Ipad ....


----------



## macbookeur75 (19 Décembre 2011)

la fnac elle reverse toujours des % sous forme de points

pas de remise directe sur les ipad


----------



## pgmUR (20 Décembre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Bizarre car la Fnac en ligne n'applique, aujourd'hui, aucune remise adhérent sur les Ipad ....



Honte a moi ,je confirme aucune remise.


----------



## iToOuchFR (21 Décembre 2011)

Ipad 489 Refurb 439  Le refurb a deja ete ouvert et puis tu sais que quelqu'un la deja ouvert avant toi mais apple la bien reconditionné.  Neuf aucun soucis  Pour 50 euros de difference je prendrai le neuf..


----------



## uboot731 (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

Pour mon Noël ,je l'ai eu neuf chez priceminister à 387  ttc .
Modèle us et en plus il mon offert un adaptateur.

Salutations


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (25 Décembre 2011)

En neuf au magasin.... Partout pareil... FNAC, carrefour, d'art, Apple etccc....Sinon d'occasion, eBay le bon coin.... Pas de mystère....


----------



## chafpa (25 Décembre 2011)

Normal, c'est un prix "imposé" par Apple même si cela n'est pas légal par rapport à la législation française.

Celui qui ne respecte pas ce prix n'est plus approvisionné ....... même si cela s'appelle un "refus de vente" et est illégal en France


----------

